# Manchester Show - 2nd May



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone going to be there?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes. I am.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Best of luck to anyone doing the show. 

I lived in the North west of England for years and never got to give it a go.
I beleive its a great show to do though.

Izzie


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am going with my blue girl who is in the kitten class


----------



## barryfinnerty (Mar 23, 2009)

yes i cannot wait c u there.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I am helping out on my friends stall and two of my "kitten owners" will be showing (though kits are now actually 11 months old!).


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

To far for me im afraid KAZ, but good luck to all at the show, and i hope you all have a fab day, best wishes........CHRIS


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris - when are you next at a show?


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm up north this weekend, so might drop in with my camera to take some photos. 

Be good to meet up with some members


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Be nice to meet some members - I shall be helping out on the Pinky PawZ stall if anyone wants to say hi.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam gutted but Iam missing this show, Its one of my favourites, the Trafford centre is just one island away and they usually have a member of the coronation street cast there, the year before last it was norris!

Lulu went to stud last week so Iam hoping she will be pregnant.

Good luck to everyone going, looking forward to the results xx


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I will be there got to get my cat fix somehow lol


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi. soz wont be at that one. hope to see you another time. have good day


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be there with my little polar bear


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
What time can the public go in .


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Usually from about 12.30-1.00ish


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Thank you .


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi KAZ sorry im so late in replying to you're question, our next show will be on SUNDAY17th May , the Midlands counties show, are you going to this one ? will seem a little strange going to a show on a Sunday i'm sure, chat soon...............Chris


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> hi KAZ sorry im so late in replying to you're question, our next show will be on SUNDAY17th May , the Midlands counties show, are you going to this one ? will seem a little strange going to a show on a Sunday i'm sure, chat soon...............Chris


I will look out for you chris, Iam not exhibiting but will be going for a look in the afternoon. Who are you taking?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi JEN ive sent you a PM explaining a few things, chat soon...............Chris.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Good luck to everyone at the show today and if anyone wants to have a chat look for me in the british shorthairs blue kittens or if you have a catalogue look for adatesh kingstanding blue.

Alan


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

A first open, 2nd & 3rd in the misc classes. 

Absolutely thrilled. Though not sure if I should be so thrilled since my girl got a 1st in a one entry class. 

Beat her brother & sister on all but one class. Was interesting to see her sister as we were in two minds about which girl we wanted. Right decision was made, I think. :001_tt1:

Also going to inquire about a Birman for next year after meeting them in the flesh (though I am very tempted by the Devon Rex after seeing a BEAUTIFUL blue smoke).

Also, does anyone know who the lady was who was making the announcements today? I am not sure who in the committee it is & would like to know. Thank you.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> A first open, 2nd & 3rd in the misc classes.
> 
> Absolutely thrilled. Though not sure if I should be so thrilled since my girl got a 1st in a one entry class.
> 
> ...


They would with hold 1st if they didnt think she was good enough so you should be thrilled.
welldone


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG Alan - can't believe I was penned next to you all day and didn't know it was you! Well done on your girl's day - she is absolutely stunning - I just wish Schmooey's brain had been on something other than GIRLS today


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Sarah, how did you do?:thumbup1:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

HI soupie

Was nice meeting you at the show without actually realising who you were lol

I dont think it helped with mona been in season lol as she was miserable all day and when she caught the smell of your cat and the one the other side she didnt know which way to turn to hiss and spit poor girl.

Yes mona did well again winning her open class and bob even though she was the only entry as well as 2x1st, 2x2nds and 1x3rd in her miscelaneous classes.

Are you doing merseyside at all?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen I withdrew my horny little teenager - he was just far too excited and worried by all the smells! Something which I am assured by everyone is entirely normal for all the curlies and Brits at that age! 

He's off to be neutered this week now :thumbup1: and I have a new little man on the horizon - will send you piccies after I go visit on Tuesday (dilute curly boy!)

Alan - it's just sods law isn't it that they were penned by each other :biggrin: but lovely to meet you.

Yes I will be at the Merseyside - one of first shows Selkirks can go for CCs and PCs :cornut: very excited to be out with the big boys now - it will be a massive show as all the big guns are going there!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

It will be mona's 1st show in the adult classes as she will 9months 1 week old so very nervous time as long as she enjoys the day.

I found the set up strange yesterday as its usually females in the cages next to her and with it been 2 males and her in season it through her off been the passive girl she usually is.


Come over to me at liverpool then.

Alan


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Alan

Will do :biggrin: Both mine will be neuters now for that show but will come find you :thumbup1:

Looks like being a lovely show!

Soupie x


----------

